# NTSC (USA) Supply power to PAL N64?



## ikds (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi i heard someone peopel using a pal n64 adaptor on NTSC n64. So i can use NTSC to PAL?


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 28, 2016)

PAL and NTSC power adapters will work on all N64 consoles. Just make sure the input voltage is correct; don't plug a PAL adapter to a 110V outlet or a NTSC adapter to a 230V outlet.


----------



## migles (Apr 28, 2016)

ikds said:


> Hi i heard someone peopel using a pal n64 adaptor on NTSC n64. So i can use NTSC to PAL?





Catastrophic said:


> PAL and NTSC power adapters will work on all N64 consoles. Just make sure the input voltage is correct; don't plug a PAL adapter to a 110V outlet or a NTSC adapter to a 230V outlet.


double check if the power adaptor input voltage is compatible before using an adapter or plug into your house...


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 28, 2016)

You must use a correct brick for the local power grid, preferably licensed by Nintendo.

N64 doesn't include any sort of travel converter.


----------



## ikds (Apr 29, 2016)

okey becasue my power adapter (PAL) is dead but I have one console from NTSC. I Live in EU there is 230V so what i do now on NTSC is 110v so what i can do? I'am noob in this ;/ so sory for offtop


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 29, 2016)

You'd either need to buy a new PAL PSU for the N64 or a voltage converter that will convert 230v50hz to 110v60hz, such as something like this - http://smile.amazon.com/VCT-VTM-150UK-Converter-Products-Chargers/dp/B0014XCK8W?sa-no-redirect=1


----------

